# Another scam you think.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Anyone heard of these people, I think it is a scam, in fact am sure of it.
Am looking at a car for sale on ebay, it is priced much too cheap, the seller is away in Sweden, he says, wants me to send a bank draft to the following company, who will deliver the vehicle to me. I have looked at a few publications and not found similar photos that might have been borrowed.:wink2: Plus they will not give me the reg number for a Vosa and other checks.

The transporter 24/7.
Chessington Business Centre Suite 28
Cox Lane
Chessington
KT9 1SD
United Kingdom

Oh yes I have notified eBay.00


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The address in Chessington is right. Maybe a call to them might open the can of worms.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes the address checks out, but I did wonder if anyone in that area could look and see if there are big yellow transporters in the vicinity and what phone number is advertised locally as apposed to online. I am a very cautious chap, to put it mildly.

cabby

Not to worry have used google earth and there is only rented offices at that address no vehicle transporters could get in the carpark either.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Street View gives an Auto Centre and Van hire company. But I haven't checked on Google.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

A ot of these business centres offer a mail reception service so these people may not even have an office or anything else there. So checking out the address proves nothing. Even if there were a tel.no. the business centre can identify which number you are calling and they answer with the company's name.

I used to use a business centre near me like that. No, not for scams - just looks more professional than a residential address, so it could be genuine.

If I were at home in London I could pop down to check. I used to deliver in Cox Lane.

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If a deal looks too good to be true it nearly always is.

I had some turkey try and buy a MH off me a few years ago, it was exactly what they wanted their previous identical vehicle had caught fire, they had the money ready, could they come and see it??, two days later their care broke down (shame or what??), could I bring it up to them and they would give me a cheque for it etc etc etc. Google street search for the address they gave me was the middle of a dodgy looking industrial estate in Manchester AND they could only meet me in the evening! (yeah right !!)

I have to say they were _fairly_ convincing but not convincing enough by a long way. Clearly they were hoping I was desperate to sell and/or plain stupid . Wrong on both counts. After many more increasingly "suspect" phone calls they got

"You know where the vehicle is, if you are at all interested come and see it, hire a car if you have to. I will ONLY accept an online bank transfer as payment"

I am still waiting for the phone call to say when they are coming to view it after 5 years !! Do you think I should sell it elsewhere??

So in a sentence Cabby " Walk away now, its clearly a scam"

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes Andy, I do really know that, would not part with any money without checking the vehicle out. But it would be nice to get a bargain,I was hoping that there was a fault with it at that price that I could get fixed at trade cost.Or that it was a class D insurance.

cabby


----------



## AMY 123 (Jun 3, 2015)

i hi there , i tried to buy car too...!!!!! IT IS A SCAMMMMMMM..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

they told me FEMALE seller moved to Sweden ...tried to make me pay up front for a car i wasnt allowed to see


i told them i would drive up and give payment and drive car home ...ooohh no , cant do that ..not allowd to see if the car exists!!!!!

I also phoned them , it was an abroad number , but meant to be in chessington, guy answered that spoke not good english

i did a vehicle check on car , has had two plate changes .. phoned dvla to see who owned car , was it the jenniffer siggs???they wernt allowed to tell me names ...il see if the police can tell me

it is still being advertised on ebay today !!!...i told ebay about it two days ago .

AMY


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Personally I smell a rodent, but of course I could be wrong. 

A bit more research required I think.

Andy


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Well will people learn - if its too good to be true it probably is - if it stinks like a rat it probably is


Having said the above a Nigerian deposed prince is going to deposit $20,000,000 in my bank if I can just send him £1000 to cover his costs - if anyone wants to go halves please PM me for details of where to send your £500


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes we do know that.But I have had bargains when no one likes an insurance class C or D.write off/claim.

cabby


----------



## Emma Thomas (Jun 4, 2015)

Omg!! I'm currently in contact with a guy selling a car that is almost half of what it's worth. What first attracted me was the fact that his ebay location is only 2 miles away from where I live. But after replying to my emails he's telling me that he lives in Sweden and I would need to deal with The Transporter 24/7 ltd company. Who want £7400 deposited into their account and will then deliver the car to me. I have offered to go to them, view and test drive the car but they said they only deliver. I have also just been to the address of the seller and although there was no answer. I spoke to a few neighbours and they have never heard of this guy!! SCAM SCAM SCAM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Have you reported it to E-Bay Emma.?

Ray.


----------



## Emma Thomas (Jun 4, 2015)

I spoke to someone from eBay a few days ago when I first was suspicious and they basically said for me not to part with any money unless it was through PayPal. 
In the last 20 mins I've had a phone call from the lady that lives at the address that i visited earlier (I left a note with my phone number on) and she said that she fell for exactly the same scam last year but she transferred the money but luckily she got it back. So they must be using addresses of people who show interest in the ads. I'm just on my way home to inform Ebay. Would it be worth me informing the police too?? I'm so angry at the cheek of these people!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes it sounds like the same as me. I have reported to Ebay, but it is still online. yes if you can prove they are using an address fraudulently then call them.
Do not part with any money. But you know that.


cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It sounds very much like a 2011 White Toyota Rav 4 priced at £7400.I have just spent the last 30 mins trying to assure ebay about it being a scam but they are not interested.
I thought it may be a damaged or insurance write off.


cabby


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Would anyone here actually pay for a vehicle before they viewed it?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have bought blind as it were but only from a known dealer who gave a vivid description, but otherwise no I would need to physically see the vehicle before parting with money.
But as I said earlier, some cars are sold cheaper because they are an insurance class C or D. many avoid them.
This is a blatant let me rob you of a large amount of cash please.>>

cabby


----------



## gutted100 (Jul 21, 2015)

*Scam 100% scam*

It is a scam, I have been a victim have reported to Action Fraud please don't hesitate to report


----------

